# Windows Protection Fault at start up after failed DEFRAG



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Windows 98 is giving me a windows protection fault at startup. This happened after a DEFRAG failed in the middle - the computer shut down. It will not start windows 98 at all even in safe mode. I have tried everything including restoring the registry. Can someone please give suggestions ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Lsutka, Happy New Year and welcome to TSG.

What is the exact error message you receive?

Have you tried more than one registry restore? And what does it tell you when you try doing it?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Lsutka,

Insert your startup disk then power on the machine. Select option to start computer without CDRom support. At the A:\> prompt, type sys c: and press enter. You should get system transferred message. Remove the bootdisk and restart yhe computer. Hope this helps. KW1


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Happy New Year to you ... mine isn't starting out so great !

Windows safe mode hangs with a blank screen. The regular windows boot says...

Window Protection Fault... you must restart your computer. '

No additional information. 

I have tried restoring the registry from previous backups and resetting it according to MS instructions. Neither changed anything. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Tried the system boot disk with sys c: and get same results. Still hangs in safe mode and gives windows protection fault in full windows boot. 
I wish it would give a more specific error ! Any ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Lsutka,
Found this, might be worth checking out.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q82710&GSSNB=1


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

So far I can't get anything to work. Since this is a laptop I can't use the CD and the diskette drive at the same time. The drivers with the boot diskette don't work with the laptop cd. The pc crashes when the drive is removed. I have no idea what to do now. I can't even re-install windows 98 if the CD doesn't work.

Help !


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Do you have a Win98 startup disk or just a system disk that came with the computer?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I have the win 98 cd and a startup disk that I made.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try this and see if it helps. Although I am not sure it will. Perform a scandisk.
Put the boot floppy in the drive and do not accept CD support. At the A prompt type

scandisk C: press enter

After scandisk is finished, remove the boot floppy and press Ctrl +ALT+Del to restart the computer.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear Mosaic1,

I did that already. I still can't start windows. I can see everything on the c: drive, but windows won't start. 

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you saying you need special drivers for your CD Drive? What make and model is the CD Drive and the laptop? 
Have you looked in your BIOS to see if it supports booting from the CD?
If it does, select a boot order so that the CD Boots before the Hard Drive. If you have a full Windows install CD you may be able to boot from it.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I looked the bios, it does not support booting from the CD. The laptop is a dell Lattitude. The CD is a Troisan. It says on the CD that if the PC is booted with the diskette drive to use the CD you must re-boot the computer....which doesn't allow me to boot it with the boot disk. I am stuck. What do I do now ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See if you can get scanreg /fix to do anything for you.

Also you might want to test your ram. I know you can't swap out sticks in a notebook, but it remains as a possibility.

You can try the software tester here, just install it to a clean floppy and boot it like a startup disk. Have it do a couple of "burnin" loops before pressing esc.

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

Another possiblity which I don't think you've tried, is to do a "step by step" confirmation. Try to determine where it is hanging and skip that step if possible on the next try.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Do as ROG suggests.
When you boot to the C prompt, do you first see the generic CD ROM driver Loading? The question is: Do you still have your Config.sys and autoexec.bat?

If you see the This driver is provided by............. Then your config.sys is loading the generic CD driver.
All you would need to do to get CD access would be to load mscdex
If you have your autoexec.bat you can edit it.
Windows Setup Rems out the mscdex line.

You can un rem that and then at the next prompt, type autoexec.bat to load the CD driver. Continue to do a resintall.
However, if you have the ability to use the floppy drive and you have access to another computer, which you do, the easiest thing to do would be to copy autoexec.bat to floppy. Take that to a good computer and open it up in notepad. Edit out the REM -By Windows Setup- before the mscdex line.
Rename the old autoexec.bat to autoexec.ba on the laptop. Copy the edited autoexec.bat to the hard drive. 
Restart the computer and see if it loads the CD drive. If so, you can get to the CD and do a reinstall.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you reinstall windows, it should REM out that line for you. However, if it doesn't (and you should check this anyway) go to autoexec.bat and do that. Just type REM and hit the spacebar before the line which loads mscdex. You do not want that loaded in Windows. It will put you in Compatibility Mode. You want to be in Protected Mode.

Also, using this method when you can only boot to Safe Mode can get you the use of your CD Drives and the ability to use SFC.

I have the cabs on the hard drive and can use SFC in Safe Mode. Everybody doesn't. Here's how it's done.
I keep config.sys and autoexec.bat.
I have REM before the mscdex line.

I boot to the command prompt and type
edit autoexec.bat
I have no mouse, and so have to press ALT Then I find REM and replace it with nothing. I save my changes and exit. 

At the prompt. I type autoexec.bat to reload the new file.
I now have my CD drvies. the screen tells me so.

At the next prompt I type:

win /D:M and press enter
This starts Safe Mode. I go to My Computer and see the CD Drive icons. 

I cannot do everything, some CD's require Windows to perform. I can, however use SFC if I need to. 
when finished, open autoexec.bat again and REM the mscdex line and save the change. restart to Windows.




EDIT: Because you have a laptop, it would be wise to have a partition which contains the cabs. If youy ever have to format and reinstall, you can boot with a floppy if you need to, and access windows setup on the ogher partition. If the Hard Drive still works, you will avoid this aggravation.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

It might be that the boot record is lost or corrupted. Try this:

Boot with the startup disk again. This time at the A:\> prompt type fdisk /mbr (leave space between the k and /.) This command will recreate or repair the Master Boot Record for the hard drive.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Not having much luck. When I remove REM from the mscdex 
statement it tells me it can't find the driver. I am still not able to get the CD to work. I tried the FDISK /MBR and the SCANREG /FIX - both ran but did not fix the problem. I also downloaded simmtester and ran - it didn't encounter any errors.
I created a bootlog.txt file. The only things I can see that failed are aolmac, nscl, and sdvxd. I don't see anything else odd. I don't know what these do..

Please help. Thanks so much for the help you have given so far.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Copy mscdex to the hard drive. Copy it to C:\ and to Windows\ command. Mine is in C:\windows\command

After looking at your bootlog I see you aren't loading the CD Driver either. What does your C:\config.sys say?
I am not referring to the files on the bootdisk. I need to know whether you have a config.sys and autoexec.bat  on the Drive itself. That's key. The way to get around this is to load the Cd Driver and mscdex from the Hard drive. You boot to C: and it loads the CDrom for you. then you switch to the Drive and start setup.exe 

This is all in the event that you need to reinstall.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

I have attached the config.sys and the autoexec I am trying to run. The error message I get is:

Device Drive not found 'TSYCD1'

I have tryed all variations... not sure what is missing.

Thanks !


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Holy Smokes. The first thing which is jumping out at me ios that you are using a Windows 95 disk. And you said you have Windows 98 on the drive. Did you sys the drive with a 95 bootdisk? If so, you have th wrong versions of certain files on the drive.

I think we need to review what you have done so far. What Operating System you have and what that bootdisk actually is.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

The PC has windows 98. How can I tell what version the boot disk is ? I created it from the pc... according to Microsoft's instructions.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I opened the readme file on the boot disk and it has instructions for windows 98...


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Mosaic1,

Do you think that this is a compressed drive? If it is not"mounted" windows will not start. I was wondering about possibly running the Scandisk /Mount X: (X=letter of compressed drive) to see if scandisk can repair any errors and mount the drive. This might explain the failure of the repair commands. What do you think? KW1


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

OK - this is going to sound really bad... but.. This computer was given to my daugher by her father. It was used. It is quite possible it has a compressed drive... how do I tell ? I can get to almost everything through dos... I have never compressed a drive or seen how one works.

Thanks!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

kilowatt1,
At this point I am not sure what's going on. A compressed drive in Windows 98? It can't hurt to check. Did a power surge cause damage and vital files are missing as a result? Or did Defrag cause a problem. Is this a Hardware problem or a Software problem? 


My best advice would be to load the CDROM drivers onto the C drive, and then copying the contents of Win98 to a folder on the Hard drive. Rebooting, and doing the install from the hard Drive to replace any missing files. And then there's the question of an upgraded IE.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

How to Determine If a Hard Disk Is Compressed 

You already ran scandisk and I really doubt the drive is Compressed.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree Mosaic1, I guess what's bugging me is that this is a laptop and apparently an older one that might have been upgraded from Win95. What gets me is that she can "see" the contents on the C drive yet can't access them. I think you are right about the reinstall.

Lsutka: Go ahead and try Scandisk /Mount C: command at the A:\> prompt using the startup disk. It wont hurt anything. By the way, look at the CDRom to see if it has a serial port connector on it. Most laptops have a serial port connector for both the CDRom and/or Floppy if they cannot be hot swapped. KW1

One final test, which is out of the ordinary, is to try CHKDSK.EXE at the startup disk prompt (A:\>). This will check for cross-linked files and lost allocation units.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

OK - all I found was DBLSPACE.BIN and DRVSPACE.BIN. So it is not compress... we are back to getting the CD to work. Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm gonna just pop back in here and make a suggestion......but I've got to run......

Try this, boot with the windows 98 bootable floppy, if you don't have one, go here and get one:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Save it to your desktop, double click on it, you'll be prompted for a blank floppy disk......and files will be transferred......

Now start the problem computer with that bootable floppy......once you get to the a: prompt, type:

copy *.* c:\
and press enter (space after 'y' and space after the last *)

then take the floppy disk out and you should be able to restart the computer with a menu choice........select with cdrom support........from there you can re-install windows......


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok - I loaded the contents of the boot diskette on to the c: drive root directory. When I boot it went through the config.sys and the autoexec just like it was on the diskette. I stepped through it so I could see what it was doing. The last step asked me if I wanted to start windows... if I say yes it locks. I say no I get a c: prompt. How do I access the CD drive. D: brings me to a virtual disk that the boot disk setup. I have tried every other letter. Maybe it is still not working.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The Bootdisk copying is a great idea. But you have to go in and change the references to point to your special Drivers. You say you cannot use the generic driver on your CD. And you also need to be sure that the driver you are pointing to actually exists and is where it is supposed to be. 


However, something occurs to me.

I wonder if you might actually have the cabs on the hard drive.
Please could you go and boot to the cmmand prompt and execute this command?

C:\windows\options\cabs\setup and press enter
And if no joy, execute this command and press enter

dir /s cab

What's on that list and where are they located?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

The windows\options\cabs directories exist no setup- they look like windows 95. This PC was upgraded before I got it to 98. The other command gave me just the above directory.

I didn't see setup in the cabs directory.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok The CD Drive is a Torisan and hre's a link to a Download of TSYCDROM.SYS
http://www.computercraft.com/cd_drivers/cdromdrivers.html

Download this driver and put it in a location which you will point out in Config.sys.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I posted and just saw your response. You have the windows95 cabs on the hard drive? 
Here's what I want to try. Skip the install. Let's see if we can load the CD Drivers so that when you just plain boot to the Hard drive, you can then make a new Folder and copy the 98 cabs to the hard drive. Then run setup from the hard drive.

Please go and download that driver I linked to you.

BTW that driver is old, but I hope it will do. It's only a DOS driver. I wish I had more details on this because (and I hope I'm wrong) this may be a problematic CD type. But let's skip that for now.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

I loaded the driver and rebooted the pc - step by step. It accepted the driver. when I got to do you want to run autoexec and start windows I said no and went to the c: prompt. How do I access the cd ? Am I supposed to let it continue and load windows ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

We want you to boot to the command prompt, not step by step. We have to get to the hard drive and see if the CD Drivers have been loadeed. It will tell you.

The point is to load the CD Drivers and then copy the cabs from the Install CD. Then run setup from the Hard Drive.


When you boot to the command prompt is it loading your CD Drive? It will tell you if it is.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

The way it is running right now, you are prompted like the boot disk. Do you want to load with or without the CD. I select with cd and it ends up getting an error looking for the a: drive, then goes to load windows. I changed the config.sys to use the new driver. I am not sure why it is not stopping at a c: prompt before loading windows. I need to take a look.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

We are not trying to start Windows. What this is doing istrying to load the Cd Drivers onto the hard Drive. WE are gohg to try to do an Overinstall of windows to replace any missing drivers you may have. I do not expect you to be able to load windows at this point. I am trying to prepare to reinstall on top.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

OK. I have gotten to the C: prompt and I think that the drivers are loaded. How do I access the CD rom Drive ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Open the Drawer and put the install disk in the drive.
At the C:\> type the drive letter : and press enter.
For example, if the drive is D type D: and press enter

Or try E: and press enter

I am not sure if you have loaded the Bootdisk or just the drivers at the regular C prompt. 

If you have loaded the bootdisk, your drive will be one letter over, D becomes E
E Becomes F to accomodate the RAM drive created for install.

Let me know exactly what is going on and we can then take it from there.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

It looks like the drivers didn't load. D: brings me the RAM drive created by the install E: F: G:.... ect all invalid drives. I am going to call it quits for the night. I really appreciate your help. I will try to get it to recognize the cd again tomorow. I don't understand what is wrong - it said it loaded the driver... this thing is going in the river...

Thanks again.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok It is late. Best to start fresh. In my plan, I don't want to using the RAM. I would prefer it if you would use your old Config.sys and autoexec.bat to load the CD driver. 
You have to tell DOS where to look for the CD Driver. Then you have to use Autoexec.bat to load mscdex. Mscde4x must be on the hard drive.
At any rate, I will be around in the afternoon tomorrow. Maybe someone else will pick it up in the morning.

You downloaded a file but did you put it where it belongs?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Some of your symptoms at this point would be consistent with a damaged msdos.sys file -- ending up at a c:\> prompt for example. If you've got a little extra time in the morning, try this: Once you get the c:\> prompt on the boot drive, enter *edit msdos.sys*. Do you get a full bodied file, or just a ;sys .

A minimal file must have at least the following at the begining:

[Paths] 
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS 
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS 
HostWinBootDrv=C

see:

http://support.microsoft.com/directory/article.asp?ID=KB;EN-US;Q149110

If you edit the msdos.sys file, use the alt+f keys to access the file/save and exit menu. Then ctrl-alt-del to reboot.

If you end up back at the c:\> prompt, try entering:

cd windows
win


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I checked the MSDOS.sys and it looks correct. I am still trying to get the CD to work.

This is what I have in the autoexec and config.sys. Both of these are stored in the c:\ directory and only have one line in them.

I boot the computer - holding down control and then choosing step by step mode.

Config.dos 
device=c:\torisan.sys /d:mscd001 

Autoexec.dos 
c:\windows\command\mscdex.exe /d:mscd001


I get the following error when it gets to the config.sys line above.

ATAPI CD-ROM CHANGER device driver Ver. C1.1
Copyright C TOTTORI SANYO Electric co. ltd 1995

Device name : MSCD001

Parameter not found : /P

ATAPI CD-ROM CHANGER device driver not installed.

Any idea what this means ?

If I can't get this to work can I copy the windows 98 cd to diskette and run setup that way? How do you copy it ?

Thanks !


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

no, I got the driver off of the internet and put it in the root directory.

I got this from MOSIAC1

"Ok The CD Drive is a Torisan and hre's a link to a Download of TSYCDROM.SYS 
http://www.computercraft.com/cd_dri...romdrivers.html "


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oops, sorry, I deleted my question when I went back and re-read thru the thread again.

Are you still booting with the bootable floppy or are you booting to the hard drive at this point?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I got it to go. I can use the CD now YEA!!! I had downloaded the wrong driver in my sleep. He told me to pick 

TSYCDROM.SYS 

and I picked 

Torisan.sys - because the name matched .

I am into the setup screen now. If I do this will i loose all of the drivers ? Will I loose the installed applications ? Should I just be using a tool or running a complete reinstall ?

Thanks !


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great!

If you didn't do any wild and crazy deleting, an over-install shouldn't harm any of your applications.....you may have to find your video drivers, modem drivers, etc., but that shouldn't be too hard. Maybe you even have them laying around on floppies or cds.....

BTW, Mosaic is a 'she'


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Oops - sorry Mosiac. I may have trouble with the drivers. This is a used PC that came with nothing except headaches. Can I save the drivers before I continue ? I could also get them off the internet correct ?

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you can't get into windows, I don't think there's an easy way to determine what hardware you have.....worst case scenario, you'll have to pop the cover open and look at the hardware for FCC numbers, labels, or anything else that may identify it, and then we can search online for the drivers......is it a name brand computer or custom built?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

It's a DELL Lattitude LM laptop. The worst part is that the Win 98 CD I have is giving me the following error;

Your computer already has an operating system installed, which can not be upgraded by this version of setup. You need to obtain a windows 98 upgrad.

Message SU0168

What do I do now ?

AHHHH


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Aca Candy,
Hello. Possibly renaming the old Windows Folder and installing Windows into a New Folder to see what happens? She has the Win95 cabs on the hard drive. I think if she installs fresh and then can rescue her files, possibly she may delete some old problems too.
And if it doesn't work, she'll know which devices need either drivers or are not working properly. 
This could have been caused by a Hardware problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yikes, a laptop, I didn't see that....guess we won't be popping it open, now will we.......you should be able to find the drivers on Dell's website.

I think with the upgrade cd you are going to need to jump through some hoops to get a re-install.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

I renamed windows and am trying that route. Just need to free up some diskspace. 

I have a copy of windows ME - do you think it would be better to install that ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe this is your link for Downloads
http://support.dell.com/us/en/filelib/

System Specs
http://docs.us.dell.com/docs/systems/pespmmx/specs.htm


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you for the links.

I have cleared out some space and renamed the windows directory to windowsx.

I am still getting the message:


Your computer already has an operating system installed, which can not be upgraded by this version of setup. You need to obtain a windows 98 upgrad. 

Message SU0168 

How does it know ? Is there something else I need to rename ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

WIN.COM and WINVER.EXE 
Find these files and rename them win.old and winver.old
Also, try renaming your windows folder to something without the windows name. Anything else.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I just went over and read the specs for this computer. It says it only comes with 16 MB RAM.
If it has never been upgraded, it will not suppport Windows98.
Also, you would still need the correct drivers for your audio etc.

And those drivers have to be the WIndow 98 Drivers and not the Win 95.

Who installed Win 98 on this machine and when? Did it ever work correctly?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

My X bought it for my daughter for christmas. It had already been upgraded. I guess they must have added more memory. It was working. I was trying to DEFRAG it because it was out of disk space. 

From the dates on everything it looks like it was upgraded in October. The install is running now. Is there any way to pull the old drivers out of the renamed windows directory ?

Thanks so much for all of your help.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't know. When the install is finished and you have to reinstall any devices for which windows didn't have the drivers it will ask you for a source. Point it to that folder and see if it finds them. You are going to have to test out everything to see that it works. 

Defrag won't give you more disk space. Defrag rearranges files so that they are not split into pieces all over the hard drive. It makes thinkg neat, so to speak. A disk cleanup will reclaim space.
Removing Temporary internet, Windows' temp History Emptying the Rrecycle Bin 
and a few others will. With this new install, you are going to lose all your programs. If you have the install files, reinstall those.

This is a clean install. Therefore, everything is going to be fresh. Check your disk space and then once everything is in place and you are 100% certain that you are not going to use anything from the old install. No install programs or drivers. Be very careful. Then you can delete the old Windows Folder and that will make a lot of room.

When I said upgrade, I meant hardware upgrade. Was more RAM installed? That's key to getting this machine to work. In the system Space they said the max was 40MB. Even if they maxxed it out, that still is really not enough to run 98 as it should be. You can do it, but it will be slow.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

The directories for MSOFFICE etc still exist.. this new install will not recognize them ? Do I go into dos and delete the directories before trying to install again? I will need the space.

The PC has 24MB RAM I guess it is going to be slow. Maybe I should put Win 95 back on it. It was working.. but slow.

Thanks !


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

No programs will work because even though you still have the old folders, they have not been installed. They are nothing but a bunch of files unless the install is run. 
There are many things you will have to do. I would go back and reinstall Win 95. For one thing, you know you will have all the correct drivers. For another, that system probably will support it and really not win98.

There is one thing. If you have changed it to FAT32, you will have to fdisk and remove the partition, not accept Large disk support and then remove the partition. Reboot. Recreate the partition. and format all over again. Win95, depending on the version, uses FAT16.

Also, you are going to need Hard Drive space because you will be at Windows Update Downloading and installing all the security and even the Y2K supplement.
Installing the OS is step one. You also need to install DUN id it is not already there. And install the Internet Connection software. I don't know what you have there.
So you do have to have disk space. Do you have the install disks for Win95 and you will need the Key # or the install will not work. Do you have the Office Install Disk? To reinstall is a long process. As you can see. One thing at a time. But I would go with windows95. This laptop is at least 6 years old and finding updated drivers probably won't be successful.

Finally. If this was an upgrade, it may be possible, (if the file which does that for you was not removed) to simply revert back to win95 without doing anything else. But that would be working in the renamed folder and not this new version. And again, whether the FAT is FAT16 or FAT32. I suspect you had an older version of Win95 which probably used FAT16. All this information is important. If the uninstall exists and you revert, but the FAT is not correct, your goose will be cooked.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I forgot to answer you. If you are in your new Windows install, which has none of these programs installed, you can delete from Windows Explorer. Be sure you don't delete any installation programs. And empty the Recycle Bin or you won't
reclaim disk space. You can also go into the old Windows Folder and clean out the contents of the temp temporary internet and history folders.


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi, 

I decided to go with W95. I have installed it and have everything working except the modem and the monitor driver.

Windows 95 does not even recognize that there is a modem. I looked on the US Robotics web site to try and find the driver, but can't find anything that matches. This modem has not product number as described. Once I find the drive how do I get Windows to recognize the modem? Add new hardware doesn't find it.

It is a 3Com US Robotics 56K* Modem PC Card. Model Number 3056. It doesn't have a part or product number anywhere on it as shown in the diagrams on the web site.

The monitor colors are a little funny I think because it is using a standard driver for the monitor. I tried to find the right one for the Latitude LM on the Dell web site, but they have so many I can't tell which is the right one. Is there any way to tell from the PC itself which one to use. 

Thanks for all the help. Almost there!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look in Device Manager. Is there an unknown PCI device in there? If so , that is probably the Modem. Otherwise, if Windows doesn't see a piece of Hardware physically, you cannot force it through software. That would be a Hardware Issue.
Was the Modem working before when Win98 was installed?

AS far as the Monitor is concerced, I don't know. Maybe someone else can help you out there. Without the system specs, have a look on the Computer itself to see if there is any information. Is unknown under Monitors in Device Manager? Just being sure you have the video card properly installed. The Video Card would be listed under Display Adapters.

Are you saying that the web site with all the drivers is not helpful? I had linked you to it before?

EDIT: I forgot to tell you how to install the Modem. If you do have the unknwn Device, Try to update Drivers. Use the Modem Drivers you will download. 


I was afraid you had given up. I did throw a lot of information at you. I am very impressed that you have Win 95 installed


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

I have everything working now except the Modem. I got the proper video driver - the screen is no longer fuzzy. I installed MS office and AOL again.

I can't get the modem to work. I downloaded the driver from dell. When I extract the file and run the update from diskette it looks for a modem and can't find it. I have tried going to control panel and modems, but windows doesn't detect the modem either. Any idea what I am doing wrong. 

It is a 3Com US Robotics 56K* Modem PC Card. Model Number 3056. 

The PC has two slots on the side - I have tried it in both. 

Any ideas ?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did the Modem work when you ran Windows 98?


----------



## Lsutka (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes it did.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have looked in Device Manager and there are no unknown devices and the Modem is not showing, it is a hardware problem. Check your connection again. Sometimes it appears to be connected but isn't. Gently line everything up and be sure contact is made. This happened to me when I plugged in my Ps2 mouse. It happened with the Printer too. It's a pain. If you still have a problem, I suggest you post this Modem problem in the Hardware Forum as a separate issue. I have never used a Laptop. Maybe someone else who has will be able to help you.


----------

